# Battle for the Abyss Uncovered



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the little teaser about Battle for the Abyss, can't wait 

Now that news of Horus's treachery is in the open, a time of testing has come. Some Legions have already declared their allegiance to the Warmaster, while the loyalty of others lies firmly with the Emperor. As Horus deploys his forces, loyalist Astartes learn that a massive Wordbearers fleet is heading to Ultramar, home of the Ultramarines. Unless they can intercept the fleet, and destroy the mighty battleship that has been sent to reinforce it, the Ultramarines may suffer a blow from which they will never recover.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really looking forward to this. Finally its not going to be focussed on one legion but instead on the conflict between them. Not to mention it's two legions not yet seen in any grea detail. Can't wait.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm SO stoked about this book (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hahah I bet you are El. More source material for you than you can swing a stick at


----------



## ImperialFail (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sorry but after the first three books, this series went down hill fast. And this latest installment is only proof of that. It's almost ironic how blind the forces of the Empire are. At this stage Magnus has already sent warning to the Emperor, hell it even says that "With the news of Horus' treachery in the open" on the back of the book. Yet this is not applied to the actual book, it's poorly written, very simple, and makes Space Marines look so pitifully inept that I can't even bring myself to play them anymore in a TT game.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, the last post in this thread was 2 years ago Imperial


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Whats even better, is that nobody likes BFTA much! :biggrin:


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i like it.

THATS RIGHT! I SAID IT!

i enjoyed the book. then again, im not as much of a picky reader as most people are. lol


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I am choosey and i loved this book....ive said it too often on this forum... 

Its a book i still think about. i read it months ago... i loaned it to my brother and regret it, as i want it back so i may read it once again!

i have just re-read ben counters soul drinker books... 4 of them (love these so very much) and i have seen an advert for a 5th book , so its a 70 mile trip to this massive shop full of great books to get that book and some recomended heresy books (many of you swear that fulgrim is a great read ) i will try it out.

something else i allways seem to post but cant say it often enough... AVOID EVERY SPACE WOLF BOOK ! just forget it please! :scare:


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

the first 4 space wolf books are great. it's the last 2 that absolutely sucked.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> the first 4 space wolf books are great. it's the last 2 that absolutely sucked.


agreed

and i werent soo keen on BFTA it werent the worst Hersay book by far (The dark angles one forgot its name) but it was a desent read.


----------

